# Sperm Dna frag and aneuploidy screening



## ruthie (Oct 29, 2003)

Dear Peter

Thank you for your reply yesterday. You asked a few things too
After my first cycle the second egg got fertilised by 2 sperm
In the second cycle 2 eggs got fertilised by 2 sperm and 1 didnt fertilise. 2 normally fertilised eggs didnt divide.
In the third cycle 2 normally fertilised eggs didnt divide and 1 that did looked as tho it was stopping at about 2-3 cells
Not sure what this tells you?

The embryos looked OK a little fragmentation

What info is given by sperm dna fragmentation studies?

We are at same clinic for last 2 cycles - feel quite safe there altho their figures are not as impressive as some other places for my age group (3 but not sure I trust how these are arrived at. Should we consider changing?

What info is given by aneuploidy screening?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ruthie said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Thank you for your reply yesterday. You asked a few things too
> After my first cycle the second egg got fertilised by 2 sperm
> ...


----------

